# Switching from RMC to civilian university



## seanm (18 Jul 2016)

I am currently on BMOQ mod 1 is it possible to switch from going to RMC in fall to civilian university. I accepted the civilian universities acceptance in case I didn't get into RMC so they think I'm still going there. Is it to late to switch? If not who would I contact.


----------



## mariomike (18 Jul 2016)

seanm said:
			
		

> I am currently on BMOQ mod 1 is it possible to switch from going to RMC in fall to civilian university. I accepted the civilian universities acceptance in case I didn't get into RMC so they think I'm still going there. Is it to late to switch? If not who would I contact.



seanm  about "Switching from RMC to civilian university". Asked and answered by Recruiting Sgt Laen in  "All Things Civilian U (merged)",



			
				seanm said:
			
		

> I was wondering if it is too late to go through Carlton University while still doing the ROTP. I have been accepted to Carleton for electrical engineering. I was going to write an email to my actual recruiting officer tomorrow with a few question but I did not want to sound stupid or seem like I am backing out of my offer which I accepted (which I am not, but if possible to go to a civilian university instead I might prefer).





			
				Sergeant Laen said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> As per the "READ FIRST" thread (http://navy.ca/forums/threads/115341.0) we cannot answer questions about your application or file, this includes switching from ROTP to Civilian University and when your BMOQ course would start.  Please contact your File Manager.
> 
> ...



For reference, perhaps

Switching from RMC to civilian university

will be merged with,

All Things Civilian U (merged) 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/45419/post-1429487.html#msg1429487
12 pages.


----------



## seanm (18 Jul 2016)

One thing to add. If I am un able to successful switch to civilian university is it possible to: complete mod 1, attend civilian university for a year and re apply for rotp. Then if I get in for second year civilian U I'd only have to complete mod 2 that summer ?


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 Jul 2016)

I have been out of the loop for a bit, but when I went through, CiviU was only a way to supplement what the military could generate with RMC in order to obtain the required numbers of officers.  If you have been accepted to RMC and are supposed to attend, I imagine it would be very difficult to switch to a civilian university, regardless of your enrolment status at that University.  

It begs the question:  why not RMC, to the point you are ready to release and re-apply for a subsequent year?


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jul 2016)

You're getting a free university education. Take the university they gave you and you accepted and enjoy it. Why would you want to switch to "Last Chance" university anyways? Everyone gets into Carleton.


----------



## seanm (26 Jul 2016)

I'm not in the CAF just for the money and paid education. Also engineering is quite difficult and I feel with the RMC military load on top of the studies it would be extremely hard. I still want to be in the military but i still want an engineering degree. I don't want to find it to hard and change my degree to a BA when I could complete engineering at CU. Also Carleton is a great engineering school and it doesn't matter to me, a degree is a degree.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jul 2016)

Plenty of people have balanced RMC and an engineering degree. You accepted the offer, enjoy RMC. Don't try to take the easy road out. Think of this as your first lesson of being an officer, a proper estimate and decision making process would have saved you all these questions about changing your trade, and your school, because you wouldn't have accepted the RMC offer for EME.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (26 Jul 2016)

It's not possible to do what you are asking.  If you attend Carleton instead of RMC you're out of ROTP full stop.

Suck it up and put the work in.  RMC engineering is nothing to snuff your nose at.  One of the best engineering programs in the country for an undergrad but you'll be thanking me in four years when you're finished.

A lot of people that I know who have an engineering degree from RMC, end up making big bucks in the private sector once they get out.  Have a bunch of buddies who are now out working for big oil, aerospace, etc.  One of my friends who took eng at RMC is also a Rhodes Scholar.  I haven't heard of too many of those from Carleton.


----------



## brihard (26 Jul 2016)

seanm said:
			
		

> it doesn't matter to me, a degree is a degree.



That's exactly the spirit that got me through my four year degree at Carleton in a mere six years. We'll make an alumnus of you yet!


----------



## youngger@12 (3 Nov 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You're getting a free university education. Take the university they gave you and you accepted and enjoy it. Why would you want to switch to "Last Chance" university anyways? Everyone gets into Carleton.


/

Universities as a rule all have standard textbooks and qualified staff. However, beware of courses that are taught by minimally qualified teaching assistants. Don't be afraid of checking their credentials. You should not be afraid of doing extra reading, even if off topic. You are studying to be a soldier, not a credential hog. Science, psychology, medicine, languages history are all necessary in the modern battlefield. Athletics and martial arts are also necessary to condition the body and mind. Soldiering is a state of mind, not a diploma. Do your research, what are you seeking to get from your education, stand up for your beliefs and put your foot down and explain why you believe your choices will make you a better soldier. Don't force yourself to enter a program that you feel will not advance your goals. Let your superiors convince you, but don't let them change your mind.

Query: what was your experience of Carleton University? What Program did to take? Was it a positive experience? Did you audit courses in other universities. What electives did you take and why?
 The architecture and student facilities were first rate when I last visited that University. The canal pathways provide excellent jogging opportunities with beautiful scenery. In winter the skating is excellent. University of Ottawa is just half an hour away by foot, and has a wide selection of courses in French. Algonquin college produces skilled technical graduates and has part-time courses to round out your education. Armories are close to the university, for weekend service. 

Last chance U. sigh.... University of 0ttaωa


----------



## war2001v (8 Nov 2017)

youngger@12 said:
			
		

> /
> 
> Universities as a rule all have standard textbooks and qualified staff. However, beware of courses that are taught by minimally qualified teaching assistants. Don't be afraid of checking their credentials. You should not be afraid of doing extra reading, even if off topic. You are studying to be a soldier, not a credential hog. Science, psychology, medicine, languages history are all necessary in the modern battlefield. Athletics and martial arts are also necessary to condition the body and mind. Soldiering is a state of mind, not a diploma. Do your research, what are you seeking to get from your education, stand up for your beliefs and put your foot down and explain why you believe your choices will make you a better soldier. Don't force yourself to enter a program that you feel will not advance your goals. Let your superiors convince you, but don't let them change your mind.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with "minimally qualified" teachers/professors? I've had my share of teachers that I did NOT get along with and somehow wondered how they were teachers, but then I realized that they went through years of school and training specifically to teach, and chances are they are good at it. You wouldn't question a "minimally qualified" CANSOFCOM operator, and you definitely wouldn't question orders from a higher up would you?


----------



## JesseWZ (8 Nov 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> What's wrong with "minimally qualified" teachers/professors? I've had my share of teachers that I did NOT get along with and somehow wondered how they were teachers, but then I realized that they went through years of school and training specifically to teach, and chances are they are good at it. You wouldn't question a "minimally qualified" CANSOFCOM operator, and you definitely wouldn't question orders from a higher up would you?



The poster you are replying to is not in the military, and could very well question orders from his higher ups if he so chose. Teachers are not superior officers, and though there is lots about his post I disagree with, there are many university courses taught be students only a few years ahead of the class they are teaching. Teaching assistants (sometimes referred to as lecturers), particularly in first/second year courses are often only masters and phd students themselves and can be entirely responsible for a first/second year course - to include syllabus, assignments, and examinations.


----------



## Lumber (8 Nov 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> ...you definitely wouldn't question orders from a higher up would you?



Also, depending on the context and the situation; yes. Yes I would.

My Boss: "Lt(N), I want you to take whosit and got to wheresthat and get whappitysplash done, and get it done asap."
Me: "Sir, is this because we need to have whappitysplash done, but we need it too look like we're toocoolforschool?"
My Boss: "Something like that, yea."
Me: "Then wouldn't it make sense who doogiedog and bandit to take care of the whappitysplash at wheresthat, while whosit and I work on the dangnabit?"
My Boss: "Hmmm, good point. Make it happen."
Me: "Aye Aye, Sir."

Or more realistically:

My Boss: "That South African warship is steaming straight for us at full speed! SWC, I want you to input a Harpoon firing solution into the system, and I want it done 5 minutes ago!"
Me: "But he's Neutral, Sir."
My Boss: "Are you questioning my orders?!!"
Me: "No Sir, the SA warship is tagged as Neutral by CS. The system won't even let me input a firing solution on designated Neutral contacts. So, yea..."


----------



## war2001v (8 Nov 2017)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> The poster you are replying to is not in the military, and could very well question orders from his higher ups if he so chose. Teachers are not superior officers, and though there is lots about his post I disagree with, there are many university courses taught be students only a few years ahead of the class they are teaching. Teaching assistants (sometimes referred to as lecturers), particularly in first/second year courses are often only masters and phd students themselves and can be entirely responsible for a first/second year course - to include syllabus, assignments, and examinations.


Damn I didn't know about the teachers assistant part, I eat my words.


----------



## JesseWZ (8 Nov 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> Damn I didn't know about the teachers assistant part, I eat my words.



I hope they were tasty.

I understand you are in the process of joining the military. Great! We need eager young folks who want to serve and I applaud your enthusiasm. You will learn over time on this forum (and *very* quickly in the military) it's important to know when to listen and when to speak, lest you may eat many...many... more words. Knowing your assigned arcs (of fire), and staying between them is an important lesson. I'm not trying to censor you here, but consider before posting whether your opinion is informed by experience and fact, or by 2nd/3rd hand information from questionable sources. It's ok not to know stuff about how the army works yet. I *still* don't know most things. 

JesseWZ
army.ca *Mentor*


----------

